# I have questions about helpful hints you read about all the time.



## Ruth n Jersey (May 14, 2019)

Has anyone ever tried Coke on stains? If so,does diet Coke or diet Pepsi work as well? When my daughter and family come to visit all they drink is diet Pepsi. Thank goodness she doesn't give it to my Grand kids. We don't drink soda at all and I'm always left with an open bottle. I keep forgetting to dump it in the toilet. Have you had good results using it?

Another product is the Scrub Daddy. I can't seem to find a scrubber that lasts. I always have Brillo on hand but I also would like a scrubber that won't scratch and lasts a while. They are a bit pricey. I looked up the reviews and they say it works great but doesn't last but a month or two before it falls apart. What they didn't say was how many times it is used in those two months. I don't use a scrubber everyday but like to have one on hand. 

What do you use on tough stains? What do you use for a scrubber on pots and pans?


----------



## terry123 (May 14, 2019)

I use the scrub daddy and I have one at every sink.  They last a few months for me but I don't let things pile up and clean as I go.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 14, 2019)

I saw a hint to clean your iron with toothpaste. Seems unlikely but it actually works!


----------



## Victor (May 14, 2019)

I can't see why Coke on stains would help, except that it has acid.
 I just use ordinary soft scrubs I buy very cheaply. I hate the name
Scrub Daddy


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 14, 2019)

I use these Brillo sponge/scrubbers from the Dollar Store.







I'm not much of a scrubber so when a casserole dish starts to get baked on gunk in the grooves and ridges I seal them in a plastic bag with a glug of ammonia and leave them for a day or two, the gunk washes right off.


----------



## Butterfly (May 14, 2019)

Victor said:


> I can't see why Coke on stains would help, except that it has acid.
> I just use ordinary soft scrubs I buy very cheaply. I hate the name
> Scrub Daddy



I don't see why it would work,either.  Besides which, coke has color and wouldn't it make its own spot?   Not something I am going to try.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 14, 2019)

I've seen sodas like Coke spilled on dirty old concrete floors and left there for a bit, when the spill was cleaned up, that area was bright and new looking, I do believe it's the acidity in the sodas that does the cleaning.  I never used it though for cleaning anything, white vinegar does a good job on toilets, etc.  I use a Dobie scrubber every day, for something tough I use a brillo pad.  I like to use Mr. Clean Magic Eraser on some things, but it's pricey and falls apart very quickly when using it.


----------



## Geezerette (May 14, 2019)

I use scrubbers tht look like Aunt Bea's, mine are 6 for $1at dollar  store. & they also have cheap bleach, ammonia, cleaning vinegar & laundry & dish soap products. The only brand name cleaning product I use is 409, have tried other things but always come back to it. Heard about the coke thing but was never interested in trying it.


----------



## Suzy623 (Oct 21, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Has anyone ever tried Coke on stains?


I've heard of that before but, at least in my mind, Coke/soda products have a lot of sugar in them. Therefore, wherever it may spill or be poured on will be sticky and attract more dirt. Think of coffee with sugar/cream or our Southern real sweet tea. For cleaning rug or carpet stains I've always used Windex (with ammonia if you can find it). Spray, blot, let dry and brush. Repeat if necessary.


----------

